# Amazing Stuff



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Took three .45's to the range over the weekend; XD45, M&P and S&W revolver.

A husband was teaching his wife to shoot and she was having some fun but not hitting at all. 

Hubby ran out of targets and I offered him some of mine...he saw the XD45 and openly lusted for it.....Mom came over and I offered to let her shoot it....
BANG.....bullseye! I told her she was a natural and NEEDED to get one of these...SHE turned to PA and said "Let's go....we need to buy this gun NOW!"

PA had tears in his eyes as they rode away to the gun store.

My work was done. :smt002


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

You will be rewarded in the next life for your deeds.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a good one. Never know who or how you might be helping someone out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pa might get even one of these days.


----------

